# Solved: Sony Handycam DCR-DVD92 NTSC software



## synlupri (Mar 20, 2003)

I need software for my handycam. Was supposed to get a disk with my new camera. didn't. I'm trying to get stuff off the DVD-RW disk and onto the pc so i can edit it and burn the rest to another DVD-R. Then clear off the original DVD-RW so that I can reuse it.

It says to finalize the DVD and then put it in the pc. I do that and I don't see anything on the DVD. I unfinalize it and I still don't see anything. However I can see everything on handycam, so I know its there.

Best buy guy said, "This is a simple camera to use". Umm...yeah right. Its easy to use, point and capture. But how the heck do you get the stuff off of there?

Can you help me figure this thing out? Please?


----------



## synlupri (Mar 20, 2003)

Certain disc drives work with it and certain ones don't. Tried it on another pc and it worked.


----------

